# 3 words to describe your horse.



## alainax (19 November 2012)

If you had to choose just 3 words, what would they be?

Ive been reading through lots of horsey adverts, and so many have words like  - eye-catching, sensible, trusty, smart, quality, talented, flashy, safe etc etc. 

For my boy Id say...

Kind, Inteligent, lovable.


----------



## FairyLights (19 November 2012)

Gorgeous, cuddly,wonderful.


----------



## FreddiesGal (19 November 2012)

Funny, beautiful, jackass.


----------



## Jingleballs (19 November 2012)

Fat, hairy toad!!   I do love my toad pony!


----------



## tankgirl1 (19 November 2012)

Tall, bolshy, awesome


----------



## xTrooperx (19 November 2012)

My OH words are normally

" bl**dy money pit" :0).


----------



## JustKickOn (19 November 2012)

Hormonal black mare...  

In all seriousness, beautiful, flashy & greedy


----------



## Mongoose11 (19 November 2012)

Best. Horse. Ever.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 November 2012)

Beauiful , athletic, gentle
Damaged, clever ,needy
Cheeky ,calm ,well adjusted
Dominant, clever , powerful.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (19 November 2012)

very very round


----------



## Tarbs (19 November 2012)

Very expensive pet!


----------



## angelish (19 November 2012)

lazy fat barstuard


----------



## Hecken92 (19 November 2012)

Wussy Mummys boy - My prissy 15y.o WB
Giant cuddly dog - My retired 35y.o Exmoor X


----------



## Buds_mum (19 November 2012)

Utterly utterly lushious


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 November 2012)

Rude, opinionated, intelligent. 

Morphing into 

Wellbehaved, willing, intelligent.


----------



## redriverrock (19 November 2012)

Loyal (like a true friend who you know will never let you down and will always fight your corner but tell you when your being a t*t), independant (very chilled out but you cant force him into anything if he dosent want to do it, no matter how hard you try), superior (not in a horrible way, but def knows he is special)
Thats my Tb who is my favourite but dont tell the others.
Shrek the Haffie...Kevin, Nice but dim, ultimately harmless (I know thats more than 3 words!)
Roger the little welshie...well normally I have a attack of tourettes whenever I do anything with him but he is my daughters project and is an angel for her which is abit annoying! I would describe him as Cheeky, bolshy, dog meat ...my daughter would describe him as cute, fun and 'clever'.


----------



## Grumpymoo (19 November 2012)

Fluffy beautiful brat


----------



## Montyforever (19 November 2012)

Nutter, beautiful and show-off


----------



## sophiebailey (19 November 2012)

Intelligent, caring, safe 

+ beautiful 

+ honest

+ beautiful


----------



## skint1 (19 November 2012)

Maggie-Straight up Fabulous
Basil- Bouncy Diamond Geezer 
Bella- Diva and Comedienne


----------



## Littlelegs (19 November 2012)

Loved, perfect, mine.
Daughters- dainty, whizzy, naughty/cheeky
(if you asked daughter it would be angelic, forwards, pretty, or loved, all, mine)


----------



## Orangehorse (19 November 2012)

Co-operative, intelligent, beautiful.  Also
Lazy, nosey, particular.
Friendly, brave, happy.


----------



## Flame_ (19 November 2012)

Genuine, easy and friendly.


----------



## Venevidivici (19 November 2012)

Easily distracted Adonis.


----------



## mynutmeg (19 November 2012)

sweet, quirky, honest


----------



## Bojingles (19 November 2012)

Simple, special, adoooorable


----------



## ralph and maverick (19 November 2012)

Beautiful 

Safe

Lame


----------



## rockysmum (19 November 2012)

old, knackered, loved


----------



## PingPongPony (19 November 2012)

Same as me  which is: straight to the point, doesnt cope well with being told what to do, if you get into an argument with her you will lose, if she doesnt want to do she wont do, its her way or no way, when shes unhappy/angry your best bet is to hide somewhere safe, but at the same time she will protect her friends and things that are hers, she is the most polite horse even if she isnt particularly happy about doing what shes told, easy going if she likes you, and if she trusts you she is very affecionate and sweet  i do love my quirky but great mare, she's a horsey, blonde version of me


----------



## Angelz (19 November 2012)

Breathtaking, adorable, hungry


----------



## horsesatemymoney (19 November 2012)

kind honest loyal

stunning willing diva


----------



## mandwhy (19 November 2012)

Hefty golden bear


----------



## ImmyS (19 November 2012)

Accident. Prone. Thoroughbred.


----------



## noblesteed (19 November 2012)

Muddy, hairy, laminitic


My best friend.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 November 2012)

MY
Soul
Mate



or

ONE
IN
100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (19 November 2012)

Harley - my bestest boy
Tinner - my bestest boy (said so Harley can't hear!)
Leo - spotty drama queen!
Peter - Hmm dunno really, but most often we say 'C'mon Peter Pan' in Jennifer Saunders voice from the hilarious French & Saunders pony mad riding clip.


----------



## abbijay (20 November 2012)

My best friend. 

Or if my OH was asked "big, daft donkey"!


----------



## Grinchmass (20 November 2012)

Grumpy old man  

Wouldn't change him for the world tho, he is very sweet when he wants to be, but does remind me of the pensioner from Disney's Up!


----------



## Autumn sonnet (20 November 2012)

Lazy pampered wuss . 

( He's taken one look at the rain this morning and refused to leave his stable ) 

Which is why he's now munching on some more hay and listening to radio 2 .


----------



## Kikke (20 November 2012)

Cheeky, pretty, intelligent
Gentle, brave, willing


----------



## Bills (20 November 2012)

Rude, Opinionated, Bold.

But I do love him to death


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 November 2012)

Handsome cheeky clever for gelding

Gorgeous loving clingy for mare


----------



## KSR (20 November 2012)

Purebred Cleveland Bays


----------



## lottiepony (20 November 2012)

Grumpy old mare 

on a good day 

awesome perfect beast


----------



## Mythical (20 November 2012)

Just. Like. Me.

I still swear, if she were human, she'd be a better looking version of me!


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (20 November 2012)

Stunning, talented & spooky


----------



## Bright_Spark (20 November 2012)

Amber- beautiful, intelligent, show-off
Matti- handsome, gentle, big softie
Blossom- cute, mischievous, overgrown-puppy!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (20 November 2012)

My best friend


----------



## JoannaC (20 November 2012)

Expensive Deranged Lunatic for my mare
and Kind, Sweet, Gentleman for my gelding
Guess which is my favorite though


----------



## Mamamia (20 November 2012)

Pretty, clever, lazy
Handsome, spooky, stupid
Stunning, talented, broken

Good looks and good temperament are about all my three have in common!


----------



## LouiseG (20 November 2012)

Cheeky little monkey!

But in all the right ways, he is an absolute pleasure to own and I couldn't ask for a better horse!


----------



## pottamus (20 November 2012)

my best friend


----------



## PandorasJar (20 November 2012)

away with faeries


----------



## ozpoz (20 November 2012)

wise
old
star


----------



## LaurenBay (20 November 2012)

Cow, Sweet, Sensitive


----------



## Ginger_2002 (20 November 2012)

quirky, clumsy, & chopsy


----------



## fuggly (20 November 2012)

muddy, fat and hairy


----------



## NikkiF (20 November 2012)

Big sexy hunk


----------



## Tnavas (20 November 2012)

Beautiful, cuddly, generous.


----------



## Polos Mum (20 November 2012)

clever, generous, senior


----------



## debsey1 (20 November 2012)

Thug Phil Mitchel


----------



## Merrymoles (20 November 2012)

Muddy, slightly anxious - though he is the new boy in the field and is starting to find his feet to the point of chasing the other gelding off from the mare he has decided is "his". When he is worried, his bottom lip wobbles...


----------



## Janesomerset (20 November 2012)

Reason For Living


----------



## Spotsrock (20 November 2012)

Totally fricking awesome
Genuine honest angel
My life line


----------



## horseluver4eva (20 November 2012)

stunning, loving, cheeky


----------



## spotty_pony (20 November 2012)

Loving, Loyal and Quirky


----------



## tallyho! (20 November 2012)

Kevin the teenager.

"It's SO unfairrrr!"


----------

